# 2007 rollerteam water heater not working as new any advice



## 119314 (Jan 7, 2009)

2007 rollerteam water heater not working as new we bought this done 2000 miles seller said they had used hot at sites van wasnt used only the odd over night we cannot get it to heat any advice or a good place to get it sorted we are in preston lancs there only seems to be 1 switch with 2 temp settings thegas isolator placed with the heater fridge cooker ones and the gas bottle isolator all other appliances working as they should but water heater dosnt seem to do anything should there be any other switches etc cant see it being broken as as new van only done 2000 miles

thanks for any help


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

On our 500 the boiler is right by a window and there is a safety switch that operates when the window is open so that no fumes can get back into the van.

You may or may not have this on your van depending on the model you have and I would guess it is unlikely that you would have the window open in this weather anyway but its just a thought. If it is there maybe that switch is faulty.

Does it light and then fail to keep burning and then leave the little warning light on or is there nothing at all?


----------



## 119314 (Jan 7, 2009)

hi there nothing at all we have open and checked the window cutoff switch all seems as it should looks brand new and to add in case there are different heaters in the rollerteams ares in a truma 

thanks for the reply


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hi

What model is your boiler? Is there a cover on the exterior flue that will prevent the boiler from starting on gas? Does the control panel/dials have any coloured LED's that may indicate a state of error?

Russell


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

If there is no warning light coming on on the two position switch then maybe it is one of the fuses behind the drivers seat that has gone and therefore no power to the ignition system. Does that make sense?

Which Rollerteam is it?


----------



## 119314 (Jan 7, 2009)

hi makes loads of sense have checked all the fuses they are fine and have removed the cover from the flu we have exausted the obvious we then got an auto electician who said all lives etc seemed ok so emailed truma for a wiring diagram so could check more extensively they refused hence we are here hoping someone can crack it or advise the place to take it to 

thanks for all the replies


----------



## 106962 (Sep 11, 2007)

*waterheater*

Maybe this helps ..............

http://www.trumauk.com/schematics-and-part-numbers/water-schematics/


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have a 2007 Rollerteam 600G and could possibly help but we need to know what your make and model number is as they are all in different places. 

I had no idea about the window and the fumes so obviously not like ours. 

Is there a red light on the dial under the sink?

Mandy


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi 
Sounds like the Autoroller 500 which is what we've got. I don't think there's an indicator light on our boiler. When you switch it to either 50 or 70 temp you can hear a positive click then 15-20 minutes later we get hot water.


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

seen as you are in preston take it to emm bees at bury they deal in rollerteam i got my 08 rollerteam 700 from there. does the blow air work?


----------



## 119314 (Jan 7, 2009)

is the 500 no click or light on the switch for 50 and 70 and no hot water i havnt tried the blow air but hot air does come from the heater 

thanks


----------



## 119314 (Jan 7, 2009)

is the 500 no click or light on the switch for 50 and 70 havnt tried the blow air but hot air does come from the heater ok 

thanks


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

*no hot water*

hi been reading this thread and you say hot air comes from the boiler. go out side and feel the exhust if that is hot then it must be alight. our truma can be run dry for heating only . If you open the hot tap does water flow. sound obvious but sometimes it is best to try it. Andy


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

theendisgone said:


> is the 500 no click or light on the switch for 50 and 70 havnt tried the blow air but hot air does come from the heater ok
> 
> thanks


Ok

So just been out to my van and checked a couple of things out.
Have tried switching the heater on with no gas supply connected. There was a noticable click from under the seat when the switch was thrown both on and off for both temperature settings. Sometimes the little indicator light on the switch flashed as the switch was thrown. After about twenty seconds after selecting either heat the light on the switch came on because the boiler didn't light (obviously because the gas was not on).

When the gas was on there was the same click followed by the 'woof' of the flame igniting and the little light stayed off as it should.

As you are not getting the light come on or can hear anything it sounds to me to be a fault with the electrical side i.e. the ignition system.

Your water heater is a separate unit to the hot air system which, if it is producing hot air, shows that you have enough gas.

Sound to me like a job for a dealer.

Good luck


----------



## 119314 (Jan 7, 2009)

sounds about right anyone suggest a good reasonable trusty place we did call at the motorhome place on riversway at preston at 1st to ask if they could show us how to turn the water heater on they said no you will have to book an hour at £55 +vat not what we expected to be shown how to switch on a heater at a motorhome dealership 

any good reasonably priced competent place wewre we can just take it to to get it fixed 1st time without being taken for a ride etc most welcomed 

and to answer about warrenty the lovly couple we bought it from handed the warrenty and extended 5 year warrenty (extra £400) docks all over at sale the van was 12 months old but when checked the van has to be serviced front and back every 8 months with these vans or the warrenty is void valuble info for any one recently bought or about to buy a rollerteam 

the best place to repair out truma water heater in the nothwest required

best regards


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

as isaid earlier i think these are your local roller team dealer http://www.emm-bee.co.uk/salesmotorhomes.htm and will proberbly do the warrenty work i got my rollerteaqm there and had a few little niggles at first and they put it right the very next day free of charge


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Truma are based at Derby and just before xmas called them with a problem with my boiler.They were v helpful over the phone and quoted me £30 an hour flat rate if we could not fix it,but you had to book in.

On mine after telling him symptoms he told us to check the wiring for a short,my mate duly did,nothing.Then my mate got the brainwave to warm up the PCB with a hair dryer and hey presto it worked.This in turn led him to replace five capacitors - did not know witch -on the board and it has been fine since.(long story :lol: )
terry


----------



## 119314 (Jan 7, 2009)

hi thanks for all the help we went and pulled her out of storage today and took her to a pleasant little spot we moor our boat thought we would use everything get all warmed up and have a mess removed a cover on the side of the boiler and low and be hols two red lives going into the side one was hanging out i replaced this and we then now have clicks and lights but not quite there yet 
now when we switch the button to 70 or 50 a second later the water heater clicks in with the ignition tries to light for about 10 seconds then red light at switch comes on hand book says this is because there may be air in the gas feed to turn off leave 5 minutes and try again we did this a few times but still the red light after 10 seconds fridge heater cooker all going at the time 

any suggestions must be very close to a hot shower now ;;;

thanks again


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

theendisgone said:


> hi thanks for all the help we went and pulled her out of storage today and took her to a pleasant little spot we moor our boat thought we would use everything get all warmed up and have a mess removed a cover on the side of the boiler and low and be hols two red lives going into the side one was hanging out i replaced this and we then now have clicks and lights but not quite there yet
> now when we switch the button to 70 or 50 a second later the water heater clicks in with the ignition tries to light for about 10 seconds then red light at switch comes on hand book says this is because there may be air in the gas feed to turn off leave 5 minutes and try again we did this a few times but still the red light after 10 seconds fridge heater cooker all going at the time
> 
> any suggestions must be very close to a hot shower now ;;;
> ...


Glad you've made progress.

I know this sounds odd but try blowing into the outside vent. The flu may have dust/spiders webs etc in it. Its worked for me when I had the same problem - with my water heater, that is.8O


----------



## 119314 (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks cronle my 1st thought was blow an airline bur the two vents are 2 and a half inch circumference but who knows nearly useable now as on the gas lines the boiler is the 1st then all the others if there is a air lock etc in the boiler one id it possible it could of been blocked via frost etc from the cold patch ?

thanks


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi theendisgone the symptoms you describe are exactly the same as mine (above)
check that no shorts on system -bad earth etc,-and that the PCB is fitted into the bottom properly,this clips into the bit that sends the spark to light boiler.After that it is the PCB trick-hair dryer-
You can send the PCB to Truma for testing --- I asked about the thermo coupling but was assured they never hardly go wrong
The place I asked at first wanted 140 quid for a new PCB,
(hence my mate saying he could replace everything on the board for less than 30 quid :lol: )
but after ringing truma up he did not quote a price but hinted at about half that price if we needed one
terry


----------

